# live traps



## Goosekiller10 (Oct 2, 2005)

anybody got any live traps for sale ??


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

I make cage live taps that are 12-13-36 and they have a triger system much like a harvart live trap. :sniper: :beer:


----------

